# 2 Year Old Quarter Horse Filly



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

I like her!


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I don't really like doing critiques on young horses, they won't finish growing until 5ish and their conformation can change quite a bit before then. She's still young and will go through a few more fugly and wonkey stages before settling into her self. Over all I like her but she's butt high and has a rather wear back.. which being butt high can change with growth. I don't want to go too in depth and tell you something that could either be spot on correct or very wrong as she grows.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Can I steal her from you and make her part of my team? LOL









(Don't judge. She looks like a mutated deer)
Anywho..

Her legs look nice and I like her bum! I can't really say much more because she's young and will change a lot.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

first off, i love her coloring! Beautiful
As for conformation, its pretty good.
She's got a nice shoulder on her
Seemingly clean & straight through the front legs
Back looks like it will be the proper length once she has finished growing & leveling out to her final height
Bum high right now
I personally adore her bum!
Back legs look alright as well. Possibly a tad posty but hard to tell from those photos. Nothing severely wrong anyhow
The only complaint i have is in regards to her neck. It looks to be set a little high and at the moment appears longish but again, this could all change when she has finished growing


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

I certainly wouldn’t kick her out of my bunch of work horses if she were mine. Should shape up to be a nice horse.


----------



## mystykat (Dec 4, 2011)

QHriderKE said:


> Can I steal her from you and make her part of my team? LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Haha oh wow! Insane.. she's a cutie!


----------



## mystykat (Dec 4, 2011)

lilruffian said:


> first off, i love her coloring! Beautiful
> As for conformation, its pretty good.
> She's got a nice shoulder on her
> Seemingly clean & straight through the front legs
> ...


 
Hmm never really noticed postiness in the legs until I really look at these pics, she's gone through somewhat leveling out and then a little spurt and bum high again haha


----------



## ilovepets (Oct 29, 2012)

love the coloring!!!!!


----------



## ilovehorsesand ponys (Oct 25, 2012)

She is sooo cute


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Nice horse. A bit straight behind and she may grow up to be a bit camped under. She has lovely low set hocks and knees. I suspect she will be much stockier when she is 4. 

With those lines are you going to see if she can cut?


----------



## mystykat (Dec 4, 2011)

Elana said:


> Nice horse. A bit straight behind and she may grow up to be a bit camped under. She has lovely low set hocks and knees. I suspect she will be much stockier when she is 4.
> 
> With those lines are you going to see if she can cut?


I bought her with intentions to you use her as a penning horse, and I would definitely love to get her into cutting, with time.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Penning she will let you know if she has an "cow."


----------

